# SS Lorient



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

SS Lorient was sunk 4/5 May 1943. A lady has asked my if I can find any images of this vessel. I have checked the search but nothing came up.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Mike,
Can't find image but following info may help in search.
SS Lorient, ON1174320, Completed 9/21 Tyne Iron SB Co, Willington Quay No 222;Length 111.1m,xBeam 16.1m 4185grt, Single screw cargo steamer, 10knots
Owner Paris-Orleans Railway; French Flag, transferred to British Reg 1940.
Regards


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*LORIENT official number 174320*

Tried the usual sources but can only offer you one that is availiable for sale from the National Maritime Museum at this link: http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower?DB=ShipsPlansAndPhotos Just put LORIENT into the search engine.

Regards


----------



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

Many thanks, have passed both bits of info on. (K)


----------



## madeinnovember (Mar 30, 2009)

My wife's Great Uncle, James Theaker Taylor was master of the 'Lorient' for a period after the First World War. If we are talking about the same ship, she was owned at the time by Morgan & Cadogan of Cardiff and I have a photograph if you are still interested.


----------

